# 'night All!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Time to crash! Its been fun, thanks. My daily post # may never be this high again. ee and Moosegut - if you're still out there - the com is now in your capable hands. Do it justice, boys! action


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

couldn't leave with only 49 posts.....so here's a nice round 50.

'night.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

You will be posting in your sleep tonight









John


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> My daily post # may never be this high again. [snapback]69395[/snapback]​


If it never gets this high again, you can surely say you made a "run at the numbers" today. lol


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good night, Wolfie









Enjoy your (brief) moment of glory!

Just kidding, that was an impressive showing today!

Happy Dreams,
Doug


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

yikes









i have never seen our site so active.

you guys were







yesterday.

awesome.

darrel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well wolf
I don't think I ever saw a daily post count that high in one day.

Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> couldn't leave with only 49 posts.....so here's a nice round 50.
> 
> 'night.
> [snapback]69396[/snapback]​


I don't understand what happened to your numbers. I never did notice it reflecting 50, but once it was on 45, and as of now on 44.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > Â couldn't leave with only 49 posts.....so here's a nice round 50.
> ...


I've been ROBBED! Call in the post police!

(It did say 49 before I dragged by sorry self back to post that last one and, yes, I even confirmed that it jumped to 50. You say it was, at 1 point 45 .... then went to 44....how can that happen anyway?)









Today could be another killer day at work - - - so be prepared! OB.com is great therapy action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good morning all,

Contrary to popular belief, it post count is on a continuously updating clock. In other words at any given moment, the count is dropping posts made at that same time the day before. It is not 'purged' at specific times as many think.

This message is being posted at about 6:36AM on Friday. It will remain a part of my daily post count until 6:36 on Saturday.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, it post count is on a continuously updating clock. In other words at any given moment, the count is dropping posts made at that same time the day before. It is not 'purged' at specific times as many think.
> 
> ...


Huh? Right - mine does read 44 now ... and then 43 and then ???? So how do we know if we're counting up or down? Hey - I didn't get the new math back when it was NEW.....this just isn't fair!





















You rigged this didn't you? There's a conveyor belt attached somewhere, I just know there is! AAACCCCCHHHHHHH!!!!!

Oops, where are my manners? Good morning to you too. 6:30AM and you're on line???? Thought you'd get a jump on it, eh?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> 6:30AM and you're on line???? Thought you'd get a jump on it, eh?


The scary thing Wolfie, was finding you on line already!









So what is the goal today? Think we can hit 100 posts each? Everybody might want to stand back a bit, so you don't get sucked into the Outbackers vortex!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > 6:30AM and you're on line????Â Thought you'd get a jump on it, eh?
> ...


It is already clear that the work day will require considerable OB therapy!

"Think we can hit 100 posts each?" you ask.... but that now seems to mean that we must count down before we count up which really means 145 for me and 129 for you. Hey - wait aminute - no wonder you like Math so much! Geez - just like the office - those who delivery are just expected to delivery more.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

It's a vicious circle!









Happy Therapy,
Doug


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, the post count is on a continuously updating clock. In other words at any given moment, the count is dropping posts made at that same time the day before. It is not 'purged' at specific times as many think.[snapback]69442[/snapback]​


Hmm, this makes me wonder.....

What if Outbackers functioned with a treadmill type virtual time clock that moved ahead 24 hours at the exact time your posting arrived. Could your post count ever get off the ground?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ken,

Are we operating in a vacuum? That could make a huge difference!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Ken,
> 
> Are we operating in a vacuum? That could make a huge difference!
> 
> ...


Hmm, winter sort of sucks the air out of everyone so yes "in a vacuum". Eureka?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

Congrats! I think a class 05 member has the highest daily count !!!!!!!





































Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Kenstand said:


> Hmm, this makes me wonder.....
> 
> What if Outbackers functioned with a treadmill type virtual time clock that moved ahead 24 hours at the exact time your posting arrived. Could your post count ever get off the ground?
> [snapback]69476[/snapback]​


Kenstand - that's just wrong!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Wolfie
> Congrats! I think a class 05 member as the highest daily count !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Thor - I did it for the Team! But the recognition by those of you old timer (uh - I mean - " more experienced") Outbackers just means more to me than I can possibly put into words. I'm humbled. The emotion of it all.


----------

